#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [商品] 遊戲王系列-真紅眼 (我是來亂的XD)

## sanari

真紅眼黑龍系列卡 
在第一部劇場版的遊戲王中
真黑紅黑龍是可以召喚勝利可能性的卡片
而青眼白龍則是帶來勝利的卡片

1. *黑龍雛*
真紅眼黑龍剛破殼的時候


2. *真紅眼黑龍*
黑龍雛成功長大成真紅眼黑龍


3-1. *真紅眼闇龍*
真紅眼黑龍成功排除萬難,再次進化,變成比真紅眼黑龍還強的真紅眼闇龍


3-2. *真紅眼金屬龍*
真紅眼黑龍被邪惡壞心的科學家抓到改造成機械龍 XD


3-3. *真紅眼不死龍*
真紅眼黑龍無法成功再次成長,帶著怨念死去後
經過了很久的時間,變成龍殭屍從龍的墳地回來...


3-4. *惡魔龍*
真紅眼黑龍在成長的過程中,跑到惡魔的世界裡
跟惡魔族同化,獲得更強大的力量


3-5. *流星黑龍*
真紅眼黑龍在成長的過成中,被來至外太空的流星擊中之後
跟流星結合,獲得來至外太空流星的力量 XD


4. *真紅眼鎧闇龍*
真紅眼闇龍在嚴苛的環保中,得到了更強的力量
變成真紅眼鎧闇龍,力量比之前的更加強大


*黑炎彈*
真紅眼黑龍的絕招
也就那麼的一千零一招 XD

----------


## 雷利斯‧牙月

傳說的龍族　城之內之前也有用　不過在在第１部遊戲王裡　卻很少出現ＴＴ　不過我比較喜歡他的漆黑豹戰士ＸＤ　（被揍飛）個人覺得黑暗隕石龍比較帥．．．　^^a

----------


## 小步

真紅眼黑龍是小步以前玩牌中的某個王牌(?

※ 排組已經封印了。

想一想還真懷念，
牠小時候的樣子好像收藏唷=///=

----------


## 阿翔

居然可以把真紅眼黑龍的卡全都收藏起來!?
大大可真強啊…
真紅眼黑龍真是超酷^^

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

真紅眼黑龍... 
紅眼的黑龍...
恩... (照照鏡子)

記得當初接觸遊戲王的時候
其中一個很重要的原因是因為龍很多都很帥很好看=W=
青眼白龍、真紅眼黑龍都長的好健壯呀(心

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

一系列的都有
真是厲害
[注意到  !    都是日文呢= =+]

----------


## 克萊西恩

唔 想起小時候花了600多塊買一張鑽的...現在想起來實在有點誇張...
那時候還是我排組裡最強的卡呢 (我記得那時候我牌組一大半都是陷阱和魔法卡) XD

----------


## sanari

> 唔 想起小時候花了600多塊買一張鑽的...現在想起來實在有點誇張...
> 那時候還是我排組裡最強的卡呢 (我記得那時候我牌組一大半都是陷阱和魔法卡) XD


這種東西本來就是敗家說
在加上無良卡片商人哄抬價格
好用且不多的卡貴的跟什麼鬼一樣

目前組的最貴的應該就是神炎皇牌組吧(從前年的初版到今年第四版)
少說應該花了5000多吧(不含本身抽到的卡)
以目前用的版本來算(都是初版的XD)
神炎皇 算300一張 共三張 900元
神獸王 算300一張 共三張 900元(應該更貴,因為有預定卡包,就大概估這個價)
可變機獸 算100一張 共兩張 200元(本身就有一張了,現在不好收) 
傭兵部隊 算50一張 共兩張 100元(自己有XD)
三眼粟子怪 算50一張 50元(自己有XD)
N地鼠 算50一張 50元(自己有XD)
黑炎龍LV6 算300一張 300元(應該更貴,量不大,自己當初有抽到兩張XD)
黑炎龍LV8 算200一張 200元(復刻復很大...,自己有1張)
手抹壺 算300一張 300元(很久以前就有了)
蒙那奇之龍 算150一張 150元(自己有抽到)
生物部份3150元

阿波畢斯的化神 算150一張 共三張 450元 
死靈索瑪 算400一張 共三張 1200元
金屬反射史萊姆 算300一張 共三張 900元(本身就有一張)
禁止觸碰的王宮 算100一張 共兩張 200元
技能剝奪 算100一張 共三張 300元
神聖慧星 算350一張 350元
魔封的芳香 算300一張 300元(自己買遊戲抽中的XD)
魔法干擾 算100一張 100元
重力網 算30一張 30元
偽物陷阱 算5元一張 5元
陷阱部份2755元

死者蘇生 算100一張 100元(以前就有留XD)
貪欲壺 算350一張 350元
封印的黃金櫃 算300一張 300元
手札斷殺 算150一張 150元
大嵐 算50一張 50元
魔法部份950元

共6805元(有算我本來就有的部份)

之前原本可以便宜解決的(初版XD)
但K社一直禁一些卡...害我想要贏就必須下重本...orz

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

花到快七千元的排組...還真不太敢帶著亂玩XD
其實小的...還不敢去計算之前高中瘋遊戲王時期的那筆金錢
常常為了限定卡，就去買遊戲卡夾
如GBC遊戲王四代每種版本的神卡各一種就敗死了...

雖然龍類的獸都很喜歡，但是對於天空龍有一點點小偏見=W=
他有兩張嘴巴阿阿阿....感覺怪怪的(汗

----------


## 闇月之風

當初迷上遊戲王我也差不多敗家了有幾千了= ="
買了海馬的牌組花了1000...
之後單買卡也只有買幾張魔法卡而已(踹
其他都是去買卡包.不然就是用抽的(?

我的牌組裡除了青眼白龍外 沒一張比較好看的....orz

更悲慘的是.....
我那張青眼白龍......

不見了!*不見了!**不見了!!**不見了!!!*(踹飛

----------


## sanari

最近將要出的PSP GX-TF3的遊戲附卡中
有一張真紅眼飛龍
四星 風屬性
效果是
沒有進行普通召喚回合的結束階段時墓地存在的此卡移出遊戲，我方墓地存在的1隻名為「真紅眼」怪獸特殊召喚

所以一堆以真紅眼為名的龍
可以用他的效果叫出來XD
除了條件特召的例外

----------


## 環伐貳閃

那張真紅眼暗龍
是浮雕的啊!!浮雕啊!!
好想要~~(扭)

還有最後那兩張天空龍...
也好想要~(流口水)

----------


## sanari

> 那張真紅眼暗龍
> 是浮雕的啊!!浮雕啊!!
> 好想要~~(扭)
> 
> 還有最後那兩張天空龍...
> 也好想要~(流口水)


天空龍只有一張...
左邊的是DM4附的日版天空龍
右邊的是SOI系列補充包的神炎皇烏利亞

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 天空龍只有一張...
> 左邊的是DM4附的日版天空龍
> 右邊的是SOI系列補充包的神炎皇烏利亞


哦哦,原來如此

不過圖片看起來真的很像天空龍啊~

----------

